# Gas oven won't stay hot



## Jodipill (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got a Kenmore Ultra Bake. The oven will heat up but after about 30 minutes it has cooled down. It still shows that it is 350 inside but it is not. You have to let the oven completely cool down before trying to reheat it again. What do I need to do???


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Jodipill said:


> I've got a Kenmore Ultra Bake. The oven will heat up but after about 30 minutes it has cooled down. It still shows that it is 350 inside but it is not. You have to let the oven completely cool down before trying to reheat it again. What do I need to do???


be a little more specific please. gas or electric? can you cancel a bake cycle and it starts again? how cool does it get? manufacturer? model#?


----------



## homefellas87 (Nov 12, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> be a little more specific please. gas or electric? can you cancel a bake cycle and it starts again? how cool does it get? manufacturer? model#?


you should take the help of property dealer or home maker...


----------

